# C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\desktop



## rabbiali (Mar 22, 2009)

the above file could not be found, so my desktop wont load. ive tried reinstalling vista and repairing, both to no avail. any help?


----------



## hassan9418 (Mar 7, 2009)

try booting in safe mode by pressing F8 during boot up.
Reformat Hard drive then install vista.


----------



## gud7 (Mar 23, 2009)

The above post is not the correct way i found the way to fix the issue this happens when you do windows updates or can happen.

Here is the post i done on another site which worked for me

I got this error message after a windows update:

c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\desktop

i found that all my settings and data had been changed to default the links practically everything, i had to install programs as if they had never been installed. I had a message which read something like this:

C:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Desktop refers to a location that is unavailable. It could be on a hard drive on this computer or on a network. Check to to make sure the disk is properly inserted.

I looked around found no solution so i decided to go to the area it reported a problem:

C:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Desktop nothing was in there

so i went in my user then seen i had 2 Desktop Folders 1 blank and 1 with my desktop items.

i deleted the blank 1 and in C:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile i deleted the desktop 1 there.

back in user folder i right clicked on the desktop folder and copy

Paste the folder into C:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\ once it has copied a message will say copy desktop.ini file the top 1 being older and other newer make sure you overwrite this to the older 1.

Reboot and this problem was fixed.

if you feel you don't want to delete anything then cut and paste in to a folder anywhere but when fixed remove as not needed i hope this helps you all.

no need to uninstall and do any restoring or repair windows or format hard drive

Stuart


----------



## rabbiali (Mar 22, 2009)

i looked for the two separate desktop folders, but one is where it should be (in my user area - as it always has been) and the other is in system32, but has no folders in it


----------



## gud7 (Mar 23, 2009)

so the desktop folder in the user folder is correct? if so copy the folder and paste in to C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\

making sure you overwrite the ini file which is hidden once done reboot and hopefully this works.


----------



## Double Up (May 15, 2009)

Thanks!! I was getting that error message when I tried downloading to a desktop folder. It got me a little nervous, but I did a web search and found your posting. Worked like a charm. I just want you express my appreciation.

BTW, do you know how this would haappen? I was downloading items to the same folder the day prior.


----------



## gud7 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi thanks for the email and your welcome.

I got this error twice first time it was a windows update the 2nd time it was the service pack that caused it. i am glad it helped as so many say to format and stuff when there is no need


----------

